# Making your own personalised Orkut "THEME"



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 12, 2008)

*Please note that you cannot install your own "THEME" in Orkut but however you can sure change the background picture using GreaseMonkey which is only applicable to Firefox.*

    * Click here to install GreaseMonkey.
    * A small window will pop-up as shown below. Click install.
*bp3.blogger.com/_DOYyAR1GPhg/R5-NtZnJvCI/AAAAAAAAAuc/p302dOgAGpE/s400/GMINS.png
    * Now restart Firefox
    * You will see a small monkey icon on the bottom right side of your browser
*bp1.blogger.com/_DOYyAR1GPhg/R5-N75nJvDI/AAAAAAAAAuk/Gwjd9kwbMzk/s1600-h/GM2.png

*» Need*
Most of the orkut hacks include userscripts which only work if you have greasemonkey installed. In the near future, we still see the extensive use of greasemonkey scripts thus we recommend you to install this Firefox addon.

*Installing Userscripts...*
» Procedure 1
    This procedure should be used when clicking on a userscript link yields a pop-up window which provides you with the install option.
*files.orkuplus.org.googlepages.com/installinguserscripts.png
    * Whenever you click on the link to userscript, a window pops up
    * Click on the install option and the userscript will be installed

*» Procedure 2*
    This procedure should be used when clicking on the link of the userscript yields a page with the userscript source and no pop-up window is experienced.
*bp0.blogger.com/_DOYyAR1GPhg/R8jByDLiAgI/AAAAAAAAA14/clXXKvv3bIM/s400/procedure21.png
    * Click on the tools column of your Firefox Browser
*bp3.blogger.com/_DOYyAR1GPhg/R8jBxzLiAfI/AAAAAAAAA1w/Tyfd4vkUquo/s400/procedure22.png
    * Watch out for a Greasemonkey Option
    * Click on it and find 'Install This Script' option to install the userscript

*» Procedure 3*


    This procedure should be used when clicking on the userscript popup's a window which gives you an option to save the userscript.
*files.orkuplus.org.googlepages.com/5.png
    * Save the file (userscript) in your computer - say on desktop
    * Right click on the saved userscript and navigate to 'Open With' option
    * Choose Firefox and the userscript will either display source for which you have to follow procedure 2 or a Pop-Up window for which you have to follow procedure 1

*» Managing Your Userscripts*

*bp2.blogger.com/_DOYyAR1GPhg/R8jBxjLiAeI/AAAAAAAAA1o/COdvqz3YOCQ/s400/4.png
In order to view the userscripts right click on the monkey logo in bottom right of your screen and choose 'manage userscripts'
    * In the window, you will have all your installed userscripts listed.
    * You can uninstall, edit, and perform other operations in this window.

*NOW COMES THE WAY TO INSTALL YOUR OWN PERSONALIZED THEME*
    * Goto this site.
    * Enter a valid Image link from any site (works best when you have a large wallpaper)
    * Click on submit and the page refreshes itself to show the picture and your "INSTALL THEME" in the middle of your screen
    * GreaseMonkey will open, and click "INSTALL" to hmm, well Install !
    * Now goto your Orkut home page and see your new theme !
*
Source: orkutplus.org*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 12, 2008)

^ Source :: *www.orkutplus.org


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks mate, actually i found the page in my hard-disk in txt format so unable to post the source !


----------



## Beta Waves (Jul 28, 2008)

But with grease monkey only you can see the theme. Visitors to your profile cannot see the theme that you added through grease monkey


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 29, 2008)

does this method support for the new orkut ??

doesnt work for me..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 29, 2008)

> But with grease monkey only you can see the theme. Visitors to your profile cannot see the theme that you added through grease monkey



yup, actually it only changes the background to your personal choice but not that one which you change from your profile


> does this method support for the new orkut ??
> 
> doesnt work for me..



It works in all versions, please note that it isonly for firefox with greasemonkey enabled


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

gr8 buddy.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 17, 2008)

All I'm getting is a White Screen.
BTW I upped the image of my choice using Imageshack and then gave its full url on the *nbfun.net/orkuttheme.php site but all I got on refreshing Orkut was a white page.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice tutorial .... 
Didnt knew Grease Monkey could make themes too !


----------

